# John Hodgson - OFFICIAL RETIREMENT FROM BODYBUILDING



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

I announced my retirement from bodybuilding early this morning on my Facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/note.php?created&&note_id=10150169815432803#!/notes/john-hodgson/john-hodgson-official-retirement-from-bodybuilding/10150169815432803


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh no, how come?

I have no access to facebook at work, can someone give me the cliff notes


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Well done and good luck


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi John, you looked amazing at the BGP - what a high to finish on as you say. You're one of the best British Pro's we've ever had! Enjoy your retirement but don't forget there's always room for a come back or two hey!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Here you go Aaron:

As of Today I announce my official RETIREMENT from competitive Bodybuilding. I want to bow out on a high and feel I did this at the BGP. There will be a film footage of my reasons soon and will be up by next week. It will be quite an emmotional one as I will explain my reasons fullyand there are a number of reasons. I should be excited about doing the Mr Olympia but I feel the BGP was an ideal way to go out coming second the Great James"Flex"Lewis and everyone saying its the best I have ever looked and at 42 thats good enough for me.

I will not be walking away from the sport as I have a supplement project under way and will concentrate on help prep people etc!! Hey theres none better at getting into condition than me eh!!

Its time to move on and seek happiness outside of competing and focus on my personal happiness.

Thank you everyone for your support and kind words.

John Hodgson x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ahhhh would have been great to see you do the Olympia! I'm sure you have solid reasons John and wish you the best with your supplement project!

Great physique!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats sad to hear, i would have liked to see you do one more and finsh at the olyimpia thats would have been a great way to go, but i suppose your right in saying you have went of a great way with a great result in your home country against some great guys and some of your good freinds, all the best for your future..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

John

you have acheived what many Pro's will never achieve and you have done it with pure class....i would only question your decision because of the physique i saw on stage at the GP was the best i have ever seen you so making the stage in Las Vegas i would feel would be a fair end to a career worthy of such a nice humble competitor as yourself.....

no matter you have been an ambassador for the sport and the UK...


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I had the pleasure of seeing my very very dear friend & business partner appear on what I kinda knew was his last stage (at least in posing trunks). I could not have been more proud and I had a lump in my throat as he left the stage. John displayed his very very best on that stage & to finish an illustrious career on a stage with the likes of Flex lewis, Paul George, James Llewellin, Shaun Tavernier, Mike King to mention just a few, AND on UK soil (which is a big deal for John) was simply brilliant. He'll never be remembered for being a pro who 'went off the boil' & that to me is the mark of a true champion.

John inspired me from the very beginning of my competitive bodybuilding days. I had his guidance from early on & his work ethic, passion & drive are the reasons I am now lucky to be in business with him in our gym.

Said it before John & I'll say it again, love ya Bro. Onwards & upwards!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

I respect your decision John, tough as it will be on your followers, but you have to look after number 1. You looked fabulous at weekend and what a way to go. Happy retirement


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

All the best for the future John........you've been a great inspiration to many including myself. And you certainly left in style!!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Congrats John.

Most people would love to bow out at the top. Well done and good luck in the future.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

sad news indeed... it would have been great seeing you at the O... but a mans gotta do yadda yadda... good luck with all your future endeavours mate...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck for the future mate.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

would have loved to see you at the Olympia John but always good to go out on a high.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Got to respect your decision and well done John.

Theres life out there (though I think you discoverd that already).

Stow


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Met you a couple of times at cnp john.... A true gent

good luck


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Legend...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

A fitting end to an incredible career. I am just SO glad that I was a part of it John. You have inspired me so much since I began my bodybuilding journey back in 2003 and for that I salute you. You will be sadly missed on the circuit mate. ...Your no nonsense approach and 'keeping it simple' have now been etched in my mind. We both no that there are no secrets to this game, just hard graft and being consistently consistent day in day out. We make HUGE sacrifices to stand on stage which many people cannot or would not even be able to fathom. Bodybuilding will always be a part of you because you are synonymous with it, you go hand in hand with it, it's what you do!

I wish you all the very best John, go find your true happiness mate. I was fortunate enough to find mine again and I'll see you in a couple of weeks when I make the trip up the M6 to Manchester and you can kick my ass again but this time in the gym.....

God bless you sir.

Jxx


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Going out on a high! I know you had an absolute ball on the weekend John - you and all the British boys were a pleasure to have backstage. You haven't retired form bodybuilding - just competing, I know you have so much knowledge and expertise to give to the sport that people will be learning from you for a long time to come.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Damo NY (Mar 13, 2008)

Would have been interesting to see how you'd fare at the Olympia this year John but I can understand your reasons for retiring on top.

I can remember your first ever comp in Pudsey at the Lathams gym show way back in 93when you blew away the competition and it was obvious you were a pro in the making back then!

Thanks for inspiring us all over the years and I'll see you and Paul soon at Evo.

All the best

Damian


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you so much I have a lump in my throat from all the kind comments I have received. To truly realise the positive impact I have had with people as a BB is simply amazing. I am proud of what I achieved and I only simply did this because I believed.

Now time for the start of a new era and a new me, but I will always love BB but can now stand from the outside looking in with non of the sacrifices etc attached.

Believe to Achieve!!

John Hodgson


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

You ended it with a big bang mate! Finished 2nd in a great line up and i would say at your all time best, your condition was amazing from top to bottom at the GP, i was shocked but not really shocked if you know what i mean at your conditioning whilst holding on to all of your size very well and thats why you placed where you did!

Good luck for the future John!

Did the postman deliver a double packet of Hobnobs today by any Chance? :thumbup1:

Paul.


----------



## John Hodgson (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Paul I know what you mean shocked but not shocked, thats my job done for me when people like you say that.

The Hobnobs did arrive today and I tucked and had a few LOL. Cheers mate and thanks for your support.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Sad to here this . Brilliant physique and one of the best training dvd's Ive seen .

Going out on a high and as one of the most respected BB the UK

Best of luck for the future


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Wish you all the best


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

You've achieved so much and full respect. Enjoy and I'm sure we'll still see a lot more of you on the scene in some capacity.


----------



## karenmarillier (Nov 20, 2007)

Happy Retirement John, congratulations on your brilliant result at the BGP last weekend, you looked fab.

Kx


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Good luck in your future dude


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

savage conditioning.Respect!!!


----------

